# Kayak fishing around Folly Beach area



## tideline (Jul 26, 2005)

Was wondering if anyone had any insight on kayak fishing around the Folly Beach, SC - Charleston area. Will be down Memorial Day weekend.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Mike you might try asking on the South Carolina/Georgia board. Some on may pick up on it from down there.


----------

